# Comic con fast approaching



## SeverinR (Mar 5, 2014)

Comic Con is in two weeks.
I have never been to one, admission is $20.

If I went I'd have to get one autograph, which is $30.

Not sure if I can afford it.

Anyone been to one?
Do they allow people to bring things in to have autographed?
I have a 20x18 Stark shield that I made. (unfortunately the edging isn't on it.)


----------



## Ireth (Mar 5, 2014)

I went to one in Winnipeg last year. It was awesome.  Ron Perlman and James Marsters were there, though I didn't get to see them or get any autographs. I don't know if they'd allow you to bring stuff for the celebs to sign.


----------



## andy.peloquin (Mar 8, 2014)

Which Comic Con are you talking about? SDCC is all but impossible to get into these days, and it's way more expensive than $20.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Mar 8, 2014)

Planet Comic Con is next weekend in Kansas City, MO, and those are the one-day ticket prices.

PLANET COMICON - Kansas City's Largest Comic Book and Pop Culture Convention | Kansas City's Number One Comic Book and Pop Culture Convention

We're not going this year, probably, but maybe next year.

And I remember a while back Felicia Day posted something about a fan at a con asking her to sign a toilet seat.  She did, and said it was the strangest thing she had signed to date.  So, maybe it depends on the con as to whether or not you can bring in things to sign.


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 8, 2014)

Indiana Comic Con


----------



## SeverinR (Jul 23, 2014)

GOT at Comic-Con: Your Complete Itinerary Ã¢â‚¬” Making Game of Thrones

This one is in San Diego this weekend.

Looks like a great time.



> *Keg Tapping of GoT Ommegang Brewery Beer “Valar Morghulis”
> Who*: The GOT panel will feature Gwendoline Christie (*Brienne of Tarth*), Nikolaj Coster-Waldau (*Jaime Lannister*), Natalie Dormer (*Margaery Baratheon*), Kit Harington *(Jon Snow*), Rose Leslie (*Ygritte*), Rory McCann (*Sandor "The Hound*" Clegane), Pedro Pascal (*Oberyn Martell*), Sophie Turner (*Sansa Stark*), and Maisie Williams (*Arya Stark*) as well as series creators David Benioff and D.B. Weiss.



Don't ask Jon Snow anything, cause we all know: "You know nothing, Jon snow."
There will probably be alot of talking, I hope they have alot of chicken for the hound.

Probably the only two Stark's left that I could ever get t to sign my shield.


----------

